# Visitare Roma



## Milo (17 Marzo 2014)

Pensavo di andare a visitare roma nel primo week end di aprile, mi hanno regalato un pacchetto hotel e lo voglio sfruttare per questa occasione.

Se mi conferma entro breve, dovrei fissare in b&b vicino alla metro.

Come mi devo muovere per visitare a modo roma e per trovare posti per mangiare senza svenarmi? qualcuno mi può aiutare come organizzarmi? grazie.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2014)

Generalmente, quasi i locali (ristoranti e co) hanno prezzi esposti all'esterno. Quindi, a seconda della zona in cui ti trovi, puoi dare un'occhiata. Troverai di tutto e di più. Da evitare come la peste gli ambulanti che, oltre a non avere i prezzi esposti, ti fanno pagare mezzo litro d'acqua 3-4 euro.

Per il resto, forse hai scelto il momento storico sbagliato per visitare Roma. E' un disastro totale: traffico sempre in tilt, frane, strade chiuse, blocchi. Per provare ad entrare nella metro ormai devi quasi arrivare alle mani con le altre persone.


----------



## Milo (17 Marzo 2014)

più che altro abbiamo questo coupon che scade trà un mese... pensi che avremo parecchi problemi?


----------



## The Ripper (17 Marzo 2014)

Ci sono 2 metro. La metro A e la B che si "incrociano" a Termini. La A ti permette di raggiungere il centro storico e il Vaticano, la B ha le fermate davanti al Colosseo (da lì ti vedi i fori imperiali) e la fermata Cavour, dove trovi la basilica di santa maria maggiore ed un quartiere pieno di pub irlandesi e qualche buona osteria.
Se vuoi ti dico anche le zone da vedere e quale evitare, visto che stai solo per il weekend.
Per mangiare trovi di tutto, dipende da quanto sei disposto a spendere e come/cosa vuoi mangiare (seduto al tavolo con la morosa o in piedi passeggiando per stradine). A piazza bologna c'è un locale che si chiama Mizzica e fa specialità siciliane. E' fantastico. Da provare l'arancino classico o alle melanzane, oltre che i cannoli o, se fa caldo, la granita alla mandorla. Dietro il Parlamento c'è un'osteria che propone specialità romane e ha buoni prezzi. A Campo de' fiori, all'ombra della statua di Giordano Bruno, ci sono dei forni dove puoi comprare focacce con mortadella profumatissima, o localini in cui puoi gustare buoni panini. In zona piazza Navona c'è un pub irlandese che fa anche piatti tipici come l'Irish Stew o il manzo alla guinness (delizioso). Una porzione di manzo alla guinness ti costa 10€ e basta anche per 2 persone, accompagni con patatine fritte e bagni con una pinta di birra. Con 10 euro mangiate e bevete. 
Cerca di evitare le trattorie eccessivamente turistiche 
questa è la mappa dei tram


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











questa della metro (quella verde, la C, non esiste ancora)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)










Sull'azienda di trasporti romana, ATAC, c'è un utile strumento (puoi utilizzarlo anche con tablet o iphone) che ti permette di calcolare il percorso e ti dice quali mezzi utilizzare per arrivare da X a Y. 

Se non sei mai stato a Roma, devi vedere assolutamente: Colosseo, l'arco, via dei fori imperiali e foro romano, altare della patria e piazza venezia, via del corso, piazza colonna e parlamento, fontana di trevi, pantheon, piazza navona, piazza di spagna e piazza del popolo, pincio, castel sant'angelo, vaticano. Come musei ti consiglio ASSOLUTAMENTE Galleria Borghese e i musei vaticani. E' un itinerario abbastanza lineare. Poi ci sarebbero delle chicche, come il quartiere Coppedé, il cimitero del Verano e quello acattolico, o Trastevere, ricco di locali e birrerie. se vuoi spendere poco poco nel quartiere San Lorenzo trovi di tutto, però è un po' fuori dalla zona più turistica.
Se vuoi ti dò altre dritte più specifiche


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> più che altro abbiamo questo coupon che scade trà un mese... pensi che avremo parecchi problemi?



No, problemi no. Però è un pò tutto un caos generale. Da turista, probabilmente, forse nemmeno te ne accorgerai.

Segui quello che ti ha scritto The Ripper. Riguardo i locali i impossibile consigliarti qualcosa di specifico ed economico. Conviene, come scritto, guardarsi intorno nella zona in cui ti trovi al momento.

Se vuoi mangiare piatti tipici, trovi tante trattorie in zona Trastevere/Testaccio. Se vuoi assaggiare qualcosa di "neoromano" e particolare, prova il Trapizzino. Lo fanno, in esclusiva, da 00100 in via Branca a Testaccio.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2014)

Ci sono stato l'anno scorso.

Per i trasporti, ti SUper consiglio di comprare Roma pass (puoi prenderlo in stazione)
Con questa carta puoi usare tutti i mezzi pubblici che vuoi illimitatamente per 3 giorni
I primi due musei che entri sono gratis.

Ti consiglio di farla perchè il Colosseo ha una fila lunga quando il Nilo.. io con questa carta (essendo gratis i primi due musei) sono entrato dentro in due secondi..

Ne vale la pena.. eviti code..


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2014)

Cavolo grazie ragazzi!! Ora m'organizzo il programma con la donna e poi vi faccio sapere se ho alcuni dubbi o altre cose da capire!

Tifo'o per caso ti ricordi quanto costa all'incirca questa carta? Sarebbe da fare al volo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cavolo grazie ragazzi!! Ora m'organizzo il programma con la donna e poi vi faccio sapere se ho alcuni dubbi o altre cose da capire!
> 
> Tifo'o per caso ti ricordi quanto costa all'incirca questa carta? Sarebbe da fare al volo.



Credevo di averlo scritto

34 euro..non so forse potrebbero essere "tantini" ma alla fine se devi usare i mezzi di trasporto, entrare in qualche museo poi la fila..ti ritrovi a pagare di più forse


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credevo di averlo scritto
> 
> 34 euro..non so forse potrebbero essere "tantini" ma alla fine se devi usare i mezzi di trasporto, entrare in qualche museo poi la fila..ti ritrovi a pagare di più forse



quindi ricapitolando costa 34euro a persona e puoi viaggiare sui tram e bus illimitatamente per 3 giorni, prime 2 entrate nei musei (qualunque?) gratis, e si evitano le code come per il colosseo? ma in questo caso per il colosseo c'è da pagare?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> quindi ricapitolando costa 34euro a persona e puoi viaggiare sui tram e bus illimitatamente per 3 giorni, prime 2 entrate nei musei (qualunque?) gratis, e si evitano le code come per il colosseo? ma in questo caso per il colosseo c'è da pagare?


Sì 34 euro a persona. Puoi usarei mezzi (tutti) illimitatamente per 3 giorni.

Prime due entrate nei musei gratis, ANCHE il colosseo. E non paghi per il Colosseo se usi questa tessera.

Quando stai per avvinarti all'entrata del Colosseo ( o qualsiasi altro museo), praticamente c'è un avviso che dice che chi ha "Roma pass" va da una parte, in modo da passare questa tessera nella macchinetta..

Io, l'estate scorsa,non avessi avuto sta cosa ci sarei rimasto tutto il giorno li in fila...


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì 34 euro a persona. Puoi usarei mezzi (tutti) illimitatamente per 3 giorni.
> 
> Prime due entrate nei musei gratis, ANCHE il colosseo. E non paghi per il Colosseo se usi questa tessera.
> 
> ...



capito, grazie della dritta la farò sicuramente, per tutti i mezzi s'intende tram e bus o altro ancora?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> capito, grazie della dritta la farò sicuramente, per tutti i mezzi s'intende tram e bus o altro ancora?



Tram bus e metropolitana..


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2014)

ok


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tram bus e metropolitana..



dato che ci sono, te sei nella zona di roma o sei andato in un b&b/hotel da potermi consigliare? quello che avevo in mente mi ha detto che ha tutto pieno fino a maggio...


----------

